

FireEye awarded DHS SAFETY Act certification, shielding clients from liability - randomname2
http://www.scmagazine.com/dhs-certifies-fireeye-products-under-safety-act/article/412563/

======
randomname2
"Certification is the highest level of liability protection available under
the SAFETY Act. Customers of these certified FireEye technologies now have
protection under the SAFETY Act from lawsuits or claims alleging failure of
the technologies to prevent or mitigate an act of cyber terrorism."

Wow.

